# Single best suspension/handling upgrade anyone???



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

*The standard TT suspension is pants!!*​
Yes833.33%No28.33%Needs improving1458.33%Great as it comes00.00%


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hiya, this is my first post here but I see that there are lots of enthusiastic TT tweeking maniacs on here which is just what I am looking for 

A few weeks ago I made my first TT purchase. I purchased an 2003 Avus Silver 225 after owning a 1999 Boxster for the last few years. Now I have always loved the look of the TT but a few people said that this was a backwards step. German engineering I thought, can't be much in it. Now I love the look of my car, the interior is a great place to be, and the 225 engine has enough power until I need some more (and a cheap upgrade). BUT my big gripe with the car is the suspension set up!! Arrrrr a German Coupe, how can it come with such a soft set up!!?? 

To be honest it's driving me mad, and I think this is why so many of the magazines were not that keen on the TT. It's just too soft a set up for a Sports Coupe. So before anything, if I am to last with this car I have to sort out the suspension.

Having had a read I see that some go for the full Koni sport kit or some other suspension upgrade, and some say that replacing just the anti roll bars with the VW R32's is a good place to start and a good upgrade. So now I have to decide. I don't want to spend the earth just yet as I am not convinced with the car. But I know that I can grow to love it and want to make the change which is going to make a good improvement. I would love to hear your thoughts...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

First fit the Uprated Haldex unit


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> First fit the Uprated Haldex unit


Then

Koni FSD shocks fitted with H&R Springs
H&R ARBs
DEFCON
Wheel Spacers
Powerflex ARB bushes
Remap


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Well if your not 100% you may aswell go the cheaper route. The TT is a great car but it does need some things changed. Dont forget it used to be a well handling car untill the recall.

here are your options.

Mk4 golf 4 motion Rear Anti Roll Bar (ARB) = Â£40 - nice mod and one that you can just do the rear bar without the front.
Mk4 R32 Rear ARB = Â£100 but you need to do the front aswell as it wont be balanced
Defcon= Takes the car back to the good old days before the recall
Haldex Upgrade = 500 (i think) great as sends power to the rear quicker and you can slide with this, not as well as a boxster but you can get the back out on roundabouts
Sports Springs = 100 cheap mod but using std dampers wont give u a great ride
Sports Springs and Dampers = 200-300 again good mod, can lower the car and it will handle allot better.
Coilovers = 900 get makes like Koni or KW, stay away from FK and you can lower the car to your ideal height and adjust dampening.

It is a lot of money but depends how much you love the car.


----------



## DruffUK (Mar 3, 2007)

Can someone please explain what Defcon is and does?? Seen it mentioned here alot.... Thanks.


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought the same thing and starting Googling. Here is what I found. It seems with some relatively cheap mods (plus fitting) you can improve the setup using the original suspension... Has anyone made this change and can you let us know what difference it made? Thx

http://www.modshack.info/defcon.htm


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

And there is a whole thread on it here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79026


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to the forum!
I hope you realise, as soon as you start spending on mods, the list just goes on and on.....
As mentioned, the single biggest improvement is changing the Haldex controller for their up-graded part (Haldex HPP), this really makes a marked improvement over the original "if" you tend to drive the car other than going to the shops and back!  
Roll-bars, there are quite a few options available but again, this depends on buget etc.
I have the Bilstein PSS9 kit fitted and I'm over the moon with it, very slightly firmer than the originals during normal driving although much improved rebound, but night and day of an improvement when driving quicker on twisty roads etc! You can quickly adjust the bump / rebound without having to take the wheels off.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The best handling upgrade is to sell it and buy a 350z.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

as for the poll question, i think the standard suspension is ok and not soft

i think the components around it needs upgrading, like as above.

by the way, which boxster did you have before?


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, it's amazing how fast you can find stuff out on here!! Thanks for all the replies so far, they are really helping. Right re last post, I had a 2.7 1999 Boxster, and although not as easy to upgrade it's va va vroom the suspension setup was spot on as standard. Still lets see if we can improve things on the TT as its sure sounding like I have lots of options 

I emailed the guys ad Modshack yesterday (Re DEFCON) and got a reply which gives me options. It's soundling to me like that the DEFCON and adding a rear antiroll bar is the way I will start. I can't belive it doesn't come with one as standard... (is that right???) What were you thinking AUDI!!!! Grrrrr!!!!

It's also sounding that it may not be that the original suspension is too soft but that the components around it (I never thought of this) need improving as p1tse (thx) said above.

Here is what Steve at Modshack had to say... & he knew exactly where I was coming from as he own's a Boxster too.

From: Steve Schwing 
To: Sel 
Sent: Wednesday, April 18, 2007 6:11 PM
Subject: Re: TT DEFCON conversion

Hi Sel!

I certainly know what you mean. I came from Porsches (many 911's) too before buying my TT, and currently have an '00 Boxster in the garage as the TT's stablemate. I too was disappointed and set out to make it right. You mention you're on a budget, so I'll give you the affordable and the ideal.

The first thing I did was fit a 19mm neuspeed rear sway bar. This did wonders to the car...made it feel light on it's feet with more of a Porsche feel. The dampers started feeling weak to me in transitional stuff at about 5K miles so i replaced them with Bilstein HD's...Still on stock springs. The car got nothing but better. My next change was to lower a little with Eibach springs. About that time I sourced a set of original MK1 front control arms and the combination was magic. The car was truly excellent. I eventually went on to install a 22mm front bar and the Haldex controller (in fact I had the very first one as a test unit before they were even on the market). The car developed some real Point and shoot characteristics! The Boxster, of course, does all this with NO mods!

If you want to stay on the budget, I'd do the rear bar and Defcons and see how you feel. Both can be fitted without breaking the bank. Far more guys over here have gone Defcon (probably 100+) and you'll get nothing but rave reviews on our forum: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/

Many of your guys recommend the haldex controller...I fitted one of those and I have to say, in day to day driving you will notice little difference. If you push the car hard, track or Auto-x then I would say it's a must have, but a bit pricey as I'm sure you've seen..

I hope that helps with your question....I'm probably one of the few guys who knows exactly where you're coming from!

thanks....Shoot me a Paypal if you want to place an order!

Steve Schwing
Modshack TTuned
3703 Walnut Dr.
Greenville, NC., 27834 USA
Cell: (252) 327-7737
Fax: (252) 353-4153
http://www.modshack.info

Finally does anyone know what I should be looking to pay go get these componenets fitted??


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anyone fitted the powerflex bushes on their TT control arm and can you tell me what the difference was. Is it worth the trouble?

Having looked at the install photo guide on the Modshack site for the DEFCON the install isn't exactly a walk in the park. I am sure I could manage the powerflex bushes though....


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think the original rear anti-roll bar / sway bar on the US TT was of a different size to the UK market one.

If I was doing it again (on a 225) I'd do it this way:

Rear ARB from a Mk4 Golf 4Motion (16mm thick) with standard VAG bushes ~Â£40 + fitting (really is DIY) (or go for full Golf R32 bars 23mm front 19mm rear for about Â£250 fitted)
Defcon 2 or 3 bushes (i.e. not the powerflex ones) upfront ~Â£100+100 to fit (or so) - had the Defcon3 kit fitted last week and it really is a different car.
Then the Haldex performance part (HPP) ~Â£500 (which is too much for the change it delivers)
Finally the dampers and springs (which I still haven't done but you may need to do if the standard ones are shot)


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

sel100 said:


> I can't belive it doesn't come with one as standard... (is that right???) What were you thinking AUDI!!!! Grrrrr!!!!


It does have a rear ARB, it's just not as thick as it should be. I don't think there exists a car today with rear independent suspension and no rear ARB? Any takers?


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anybody konw how thick the standard reat ARB is on a 225 and where to go about finding a VW 4Motion one?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

14mm is the standard 225 rear ARB IIRC. And the 4Motion one is 16mm. And the R32 one is 19mm. I think. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

Right I have just been speaking with the TT Shop (who are UK agents for the DEFCON) and their advice was that for the biggest difference of feel to the car the place to start would be to upgrade the springs for Eibach Springs and change the ARB's for a set of R32 ones. They could do the springs for Â£250 fitted, R32 ARB's for Â£350 fitted if I got them done at the same time.

He thinks that the Defcon would be best as a later mod and that the above mods would make the biggest bang for buck and I would certainly feel the difference straight away. I originally called for the Defcon and VW 4motion rear ARB but he thought his recommended mod's are the more popular choice and would make a bigger difference to the feel of the car.

Thoughts anyone. Have you performed any of these mods and what ya fink of the results they brought? Will this bring me happier motoring that I soooo long for  
To be honest I wasnâ€™t hoping that I would need to spend Â£600 to get a TT to drive properly, it should have done it from the start.


----------



## XIIVVX (Apr 23, 2007)

Buy my Ford Racing Puma

(Ducks and runs for cover) :lol:

XIIVVX


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry too new to know what FRP means...  can you elaborate pls. cheers.


----------



## XIIVVX (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry. I'll edit it. 'Twas only a joke anyway.

XIIVVX


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

I had the Front and rear R32 ARB's and Eibach springs fitted last Thursday at APS and it was well worth the money.

The car feels much better - less body roll, sharper in corners, more balanced in twisty roads and increased smile factor when i look at the car 

I couldn't say which mod out of the springs or the ARB's caused the greatest handling change however at the price for both combined and the fact they both seem to be parts that need replacing at some stage of the cars life i'd get both done...speak to APS and let them quote you happy...


----------



## sel100 (Apr 18, 2007)

I am starting slow with my suspension mods and after some advice posted on these boards and starting with changing the standard rear ARB for a VW Gold 4-motion rear ARB which is 16mm (2mm larger than the original TT rear one) and only cost me Â£45 including new bushes. My question is does anybody know how thick the standard rear ARB is on a S3??


----------

